# Kind of sad about new puter...



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am, after about five years, giving up on my lap top. It is a decent one for every day use, a Pavilion g7 with a 17 inch screen. It has worked well for me through grad school and running my little business but my neck can no longer tolerate the position it must be in to be viewing the screen.

So I am getting one of these "HP Pavilion 21-h013w TouchSmart All-in-One Desktop PC "

I am not fond of finger prints on my screen so hopefully that can be turned off or forgotten about. DB can build me a monitor lift to get it up more even with my head so I wont have to keep my neck bent. I have always been excited about getting new computers but this time I am a bit sad. I don't need the portability of a laptop and only got one because it used much less electricity than my old desk top.

I don't suppose there is any relatively harmless way to move my data from the old computer. Also I really DISLIKE that my programs cannot be transferred to the new machine....does that mean I need to buy them all over again? Blessings, Sis


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> I am not fond of finger prints on my screen so hopefully that can be turned off or forgotten about.


For whatever reason, Microsoft seems to be committed to having a single operating system for desktops, laptops, tablets and smart phones. It looks like Windows 10 will follow suit. I suspect that from here on out that some tasks will be more convenient to do with the swipe of a finger.



sisterpine said:


> I don't suppose there is any relatively harmless way to move my data from the old computer.


Probably the most convenient thing to do is to get an external USB hard drive enclosure for the laptop hard drive. Most laptops manufactured 5 years ago used SATA hard drives, so that's probably what you have. Something like this should work fine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5-Inch-Bl...osure-External-Laptop-Disk-Case-/380885054137

Just plug it in to a USB port and you entire laptop hard drive will be available. You can either transfer your laptop user files to the new computer in bulk, or just access them as you need them.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

sisterpine said:


> I am, after about five years, giving up on my lap top. It is a decent one for every day use, a Pavilion g7 with a 17 inch screen. It has worked well for me through grad school and running my little business but my neck can no longer tolerate the position it must be in to be viewing the screen.
> 
> So I am getting one of these "HP Pavilion 21-h013w TouchSmart All-in-One Desktop PC "
> 
> ...


Sis, if by "programs" you mean Microsoft Office, or such, you can use your any original disks and just re-load them onto the new laptop. You bought the programs so you own them. But if your version of Office or other programs is quite old, then you might consider taking the very many offers of new programs that usually come with a new computer. 

Unfortunately, re printers and new computers, CANON at least refuses to have downloads or even disks to link newer laptops to older printers. I hate that. I have to buy the commercial laser printers due to the amount of printing we do and it irks the heck out of me that every 3-5 years CANON just stops producing new drivers for their printers. So I have this 2 year old ASUS high falutin' laptop I can't print off. I have to send everything to my old desktop by email or links/bookmarks, and print from that one. Hope your printer is not like that.

I had a computer geek take off all of the unwanted stuff that comes with new computers. 
Great news on the new one. Have fun. SG


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"my neck can no longer tolerate the position it must be in to be viewing the screen"

You do know that you don't HAVE to use the monitor and keyboard/mouse?

Most laptops have a connection for an external monitor, and wireless mice and keyboards are common.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

sisterpine said:


> So I am getting one of these All-in-One Desktop PC "


NO!!!!!!! you'll regret that the first time one component goes out that would be easily replaced in a normal system but will cost you BIG $$ to fix in an all-in-one.

If the only thing you don't like about your laptop is the position of the screen, then get yourself an external keyboard and mouse and set the laptop up on books, or a shelf or something to give you the height you want. You can even hook a regular monitor to a laptop.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> NO!!!!!!! you'll regret that the first time one component goes out that would be easily replaced in a normal system but will cost you BIG $$ to fix in an all-in-one.


I suspect that the line between laptops & tablets will become blurred, and that some machines will be so difficult to classify people will argue about what to call them. Laptops are becoming tablets and tablets are becoming laptops. To illustrate that point I got the kid a Lenovo tablet for Christmas and he asked for a keyboard for it. Here's what I got.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301219775580

With the keyboard & folio case the tablet computer has a striking resemblance to a laptop. No?

I guess what I'm trying to say is that, for better or for worse, all-in-one laptops are probably our future. Besides, it sounds like she already got it.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Forgive the ignorance on my part. When I get one of those little usb hard drive things how do I get my old laptop stuff to get in there? thanks, sis


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

sisterpine said:


> Forgive the ignorance on my part. When I get one of those little usb hard drive things how do I get my old laptop stuff to get in there? thanks, sis


As soon as you plug it in, prompts will show you what and how to do it.
I have a external hard drive that is plugged into the USB and I use it as a back up disc. Once it is set up it backs up every hour you don't even know its there.

But in your case just plug it in and it will back up everything on that old laptop and there you have it saved.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

If there are some specific programs you want to move over there that you are having trouble with feel free to ask.

As for documents, photos and such, if there are not too many some folks email themselves these things to save them, otherwise you should copy them all over to a thumb drive. 

If you are using Windows, a program that comes with it called 'Windows Easy Transfer' can also help move your files to the thumb drive.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> Forgive the ignorance on my part. When I get one of those little usb hard drive things how do I get my old laptop stuff to get in there? thanks, sis


You will need to remove the hard drive from the old laptop and place it in the enclosure. The hard drive contains all of your files.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Shin said:


> If there are some specific programs you want to move over there that you are having trouble with feel free to ask.
> 
> As for documents, photos and such, if there are not too many some folks email themselves these things to save them, otherwise you should copy them all over to a thumb drive.
> 
> If you are using Windows, a program that comes with it called 'Windows Easy Transfer' can also help move your files to the thumb drive.


 Files and folders yes, Programs no.
So the OP will have to keep that old laptop to use that USB hard drive on when wanting to see and use what has been transferred. As the Files will be put on there, but not the Programs to open them.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

My next door neighbor had a situation where the cat knocked over a glass of juice onto (more like into) her laptop computer. It wouldn't power-up. She couldn't afford a new computer at that time.

What I did for her was to find an off-lease laptop at eBay for about $70 without a hard drive, which actually had a faster processor than her old laptop had. I transplanted the hard drive into the new laptop. Since everything was on the hard drive it transferred Windows, all her programs, and even user files & photos to the new computer. When I powered up the new laptop with the hard drive installed, her exact same desktop came up and she went right back to work on it.

If your hard drive is still large enough for your needs, transplanting your hard drive into a new machine isn't a bad way to go.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Nevada said:


> For whatever reason, Microsoft seems to be committed to having a single operating system for desktops, laptops, tablets and smart phones. It looks like Windows 10 will follow suit. I suspect that from here on out that some tasks will be more convenient to do with the swipe of a finger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always been a Windows guy. I held onto Windows 98se for a long time and really liked it. I was also a big fan of Windows XPpro, which was one of the best and most reliable versions of Windows I've ever used.

When the computer I was using XP on finally got old and tired enough that I got another one, it had Windows 8.0. It has since upgraded to Windows 8.1. I've tolerated it but really don't like it despite lots of people telling me to "give it a chance". 

I probably will at least have a look at what Windows 10 has to offer when it comes out (isn't that the one everyone is talking about?) but if I don't like it any better than 8.1, I'm very tempted to just do my best with OpenSuse or something similar. I really like the Android feel of some of the tablets I've used and I suspect I'd like something similar on a computer. 

Maybe I don't know how to use the programming properly but it just feels to me as though every version of Windows gets a little less desirable.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

It looks like that HP Pavilion you're planning on getting is significantly cheaper through Amazon than Walmart at the moment by the way, though you won't have the same easy return if you're getting it through them local and don't care for it.

You won't have to use the touch screen to do things, the mouse will work for Windows, though it is not as conveniently designed for it as it used to be.

I just use a stack of books to raise my monitor up higher myself. 

Just a note -- laptops normally can have a standard monitor and keyboard plugged into it them, for those who use them and want a normal sized keyboard or a bigger screen.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Nevada, do I need to buy something to put in the little case. When I plug it in a little blue light comes on but the case feels empty. do I need one of these things? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Sea...661?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417fc84965


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> Nevada, do I need to buy something to put in the little case. When I plug it in a little blue light comes on but the case feels empty. do I need one of these things?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Sea...661?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417fc84965


No, you don't need to buy anything else. You need to put a hard drive in the enclosure, but you'll want to use the hard drive that's in your old computer. Just remove the hard drive from your old computer and mount it in the enclosure.

The objective is to make your old data available to the new computer, and all of your old data is on the old computer's hard drive.

Here's how to remove the hard drive.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnYjCML3gv8[/ame]


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Oh, I get it. This would then prevent me from taking my stuff off the laptop hard drive and giving it to my brother yes?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

is there not some way to continue using the laptop for DB, maybe install a programed new hard drive or something?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> is there not some way to continue using the laptop for DB, maybe install a programed new hard drive or something?


You have a few options.

1. Copy the user files you need from the hard drive and replace it back in the old laptop for your brother to use.
2. Buy a new hard drive for your brother and place it in the old laptop.

If you decide to get a new hard drive for your brother you won't need to buy that expensive 2 TB drive. 200 GB should be plenty for him. Should cost around $30, like this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-200GB-5...788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257a406e14


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

5 years is a reasonable time to get a new computer, but if it is just the angle of view, try a larger external flat screen monitor first. You probably will want to have it anyway as you get older and it is more difficult to focus, regardless of what monitor you have. So if you still want to replace your computer, you may then go with an inexpensive laptop with your monitor. My $400 laptop works great but I have a large monitor as well. The monitor I got cost about $120. And if you have a large monitor, you probably can sit farther back than you were with your small laptop.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Well I think this "uneducated in the ways of putters" old gal has it sorted out. Thank you all for your assistance! Wow, you think you are pretty smart and then you bump up against a field you have very limited knowledge of....makes me feel kind of dumb LOL


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I agree that five years is a good run for the lap top, it has served me very well with very few irritating habits. Now to learn windows 8 for a second time.....


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

MichaelZ said:


> 5 years is a reasonable time to get a new computer, but if it is just the angle of view, try a larger external flat screen monitor first. You probably will want to have it anyway as you get older and it is more difficult to focus, regardless of what monitor you have. So if you still want to replace your computer, you may then go with an inexpensive laptop with your monitor. My $400 laptop works great but I have a large monitor as well. The monitor I got cost about $120. And if you have a large monitor, you probably can sit farther back than you were with your small laptop.


 if you have a place that sells used computers. You can get all sorts of used flat screens for cheap. 
And 5 years is a short time on todays computers. with all the memory that is built in gigs ands gigs of it computers should last close to them years without a hitch in them at all.
The one I am on is now 6 years old just as fast as it was when new, and I still have tons of gigs left on the Hard Drive, Tons of it. Like 320 gigs is still unused. And the drive is only a 350 gig HD to start with. LOL


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> Well I think this "uneducated in the ways of putters" old gal has it sorted out. Thank you all for your assistance! Wow, you think you are pretty smart and then you bump up against a field you have very limited knowledge of....makes me feel kind of dumb LOL


So now you know -- it's easy when you know how!


----------

